# Foothill Flyers Spooky Halloween Ride October 27th 5pm



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2018)

Rattle those chains, tighten the grip on your souls....and get ready for the 3rd Annual Foothill Flyers Halloween Ride! Postponing this month's ride from the 3rd to the last Saturday, October 27th. This will be our last night ride of the year. In keeping with the season, ride your black, scariest or crustiest bike. Also hoping some will dress up and wear the costume of their choice. Meet up at Library Park at 5:00pm and head out by 6:00. Bring your lights, spooky attire and accessories. See you there....If you dare!!!!

Those that didn't make it last 2 years missed out! Don't make the same mistake ......or you may pay the ultimate price...MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2018)

Pics from past rides. Don't miss it!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2018)

I've got my scary bell on and I'm ready to ride.
How bout them Dodgers!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

Don't forget! FF Halloween Ride tomorrow night! If you like, ride a crusty(scary) or black bike. Dress up or decorate your bike too! See you there!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2018)

Unfortunately, I was just informed, that I have plans for tomorrow night with my better half and her mom.
For some reason, hanging out with a bunch of bike nerds in an old cemetery didn't appeal to them.
Go figure!
Sorry, Mike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 27, 2018)

Locked n loaded


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2018)

Had a great time riding and hanging out.


----------

